# Tesla Motor Controller (small DU)



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

Got to over 10,000 rpm on only 70V! Gotta love ACIM's
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx-vtwoJbxw


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

Finished reverse engineering the Tesla power stage, up and running!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKcZ0HX1F5Y


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Great project you have going, that is excellent work. Thanks for sharing your progress. Strap it down, keep it on the bench...

What controller board are you using?


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

A custom controller board


----------

